# San Luis Potosí



## Ricardo El Charro (Feb 10, 2011)

I´m looking for directions to Caballo Bayo, a
store in San Luis Potosí, that sells sogas (ropes),
reatas cuero crudo (rawhide reatas), sillas de Montar
(saddles), etc. Thanks


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There is an El Caballo Bayo on General Alcalde 185, San Luis Potosi Centro. Phone is 444-814-7296.


----------



## Ricardo El Charro (Feb 10, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> There is an El Caballo Bayo on General Alcalde 185, San Luis Potosi Centro. Phone is 444-814-7296.


Thanks


----------

